# Ethically-raised meat for a raw diet



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

For those of you that are vegans, vegetarians or simply want to buy meats for your dogs from places that raise them and slaughter them humanely, check these sites out:

http://www.hare-today.com/

http://www.pawnaturaw.com/analyses.html

http://tolldenfarms.ca/Feeding/instructions.html

You can look at the threads and posts in this forum for great info: http://www.rawfoodsupport.com/list.php?14

I have never tried any of these and if someone should know that they don't, in fact, use ethically raised animals for their meat, please let us know.

If anyone has any other sources for free roam, grass fed and humanely slaughtered animals for raw (or cooked, homemade) pet food please add!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Marj - I just ordered the Pawnaturaw medallions from Amazon. They are a bit cheaper than NV, depending on the meat you choose. Also ordered their small meaty bison bones. I am not concerned about whether Lola will like the food, she'll eat anything. The other Amazon customers were pleased that their orders arrived still frozen, etc...so I think this might be a nice new way of buying Lola's raw food.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I am growing my own in the backyard--two steers. But we could go to the local mennonite processing place and get fresh grass fed beef or lamb if I so desired. A lot of farmers grow backyard beef to sell. I have seen several on Craigs list.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Marj- I have fed my pups some hare today products and they loved them  They need another sugar mama to eat there all the time though!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Anne and Amanda, cool to know you've tried some of these products and that they are well liked by the pooches. I agree, Amanda, if it weren't so darn expensive, I'd get that type of meat for my two as well. I just found out about a farm an hour from me that has ethically raised and healthy meat. They also have them slaughtered very close by by a smaller business, where they are careful and sure about their methods. I'm going to have to get out there soon to check them out.


----------

